# How much to feed 7 week old puppy?



## houstonr (May 14, 2014)

Hey guys, right now I'm free feeding my puppy wet food. My mom insists that I infuse some dry food into the wet food... is this a good idea? OR should I wait one more week before combining the two types of foods? And if I do infuse the food, how much of each should I mix? I heard that 2/3 of dry food to 1/3 wet food is a good mix. Thanks in advance y'all!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

What kind of 'wet' food are you feeding? At 7 weeks, I am usually feeding Royal Canin x-small puppy kibble because it's small enough they can eat it themselves without any problems. Otherwise, I start them off on a mush of kibble and milk replacer. 

If it's a not great wet food (like Ceasar or similar) then I would agree with your mom, you should be adding a high quality puppy kibble.


----------



## houstonr (May 14, 2014)

The wet food is natural choice chicken, oatmeal and whole brown rice for small breed puppies. The puppy kibble we bought is science diet for small and toy breed puppies. Is that fine?


----------



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

when I picked up lily from the breeder she was 12 weeks and on blue buffalo grain free. she seemed to Do well on it but I wanted to personally change her diet to something more holistic... amicus grain free. 

since your puppy is super young you might need to talk to a vet or get info from the breeders on this site. I don't know what nutritional needs a 7 week puppy needs. I think a 7 week maltese still needs mother's milk but idk I may be wrong.

maybe 3-4 teaspoons of food for each feeding. 3x a day. wet the kibble. snacks in between.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com

check out the products u got and the ingredients on this site and then look for the 4-5 star stuff.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

it's ok to mix dry and wet.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

That is a very young puppy. A Maltese should really not be placed in a new home until they are 12 weeks. 

My puppies at 7 weeks would still be getting both their mom's milk and the same food she would eat. Around 7 weeks I might begin to allow them to sample true kibble without grinding it up and creating mush, but I might still soften kibble with a bit of water (although sometimes I also use a tad of goats milk). This would depend on the puppy and how they seem to be responding to it.

I am not a big fan of science diet and I tend to like the all life stages formulas for food.


----------

